# Advanced Nutrients: Is it Worth it?



## wowweee (May 22, 2011)

I purchased Sensi Grow A n B, Rhino Skin, VooDoo Juice, B52, etc...

first time ever using the advanced nutrients set up. Is it worth the heavy expense during flowering to use all there products like Bud Factor, Big Bud, etc.. that cost over $100 a bottle!

Advanced advice would be greatly appreciated, thanks!


----------



## patlpp (May 22, 2011)

Dude, there are thousands of threads on this matter . Go to google and search : "Site:rollitup.org Advanced Nutrients"

I like Sensi A&B . Works well and is nominal in price. Some swear by Dyno.


----------



## wowweee (May 22, 2011)

Thanks for the advice, I heard you should use half strength what they recommend on the bottle/ nut calender


----------



## Goldowitz (May 22, 2011)

I use Sensi and BB


----------



## max316420 (May 22, 2011)

Does it work well? YES... Is there nutrients out there that will work just as well for a fraction of the price? YES.. I used sensi a and b for years and it's nice but with all the additives you have to buy to complete the line up, NOPE... But that's just my opinion


----------



## bdonson (May 22, 2011)

I used them all in soil. used the nutrient calculator, every grow indica or sativa or cross hermied. On advise from Uncle Ben I tossed probably more than $500 worth into the garbage and began using Peters Orchid, Grow and Bloom. Costs me about $20 for a 2 year or more supply and no more hermies no more nute burn. Fear of loss is the oldest and probably one of the best marketing ploys there are. If you are a newb start with Peters and after a few grows go from there. cheers


----------



## max316420 (May 23, 2011)

bdonson said:


> I used them all in soil. used the nutrient calculator, every grow indica or sativa or cross hermied. On advise from Uncle Ben I tossed probably more than $500 worth into the garbage and began using Peters Orchid, Grow and Bloom. Costs me about $20 for a 2 year or more supply and no more hermies no more nute burn. Fear of loss is the oldest and probably one of the best marketing ploys there are. If you are a newb start with Peters and after a few grows go from there. cheers


I have never seen a plant food make a lady go hermi??


----------



## disposition84 (May 23, 2011)

After trying out advanced full line of nutes I was able to grow some great buds, but
it sure did feel like I was always spending more on nutes every run. 

Most recently I switched to dynagrow at a fraction of the price and the product was 
as good if not better than the AN stuff. I don't think I'll be going back any time soon.

If you've already got the stuff use it though, it'll still grow great buds. As for flower
boosters, I'd go with the AN Hammerhead and Mother of all Bloom combo for your PK
booster as I've seen and experienced some pretty good results, and not a bad price at
all.


----------



## MrGreen187 (May 23, 2011)

I've heard that Rhino Skin (potassium silicate) and Voodoo Juice are the biggest rip offs they have. Rhino Skin is 0.4% potash derived from potassium silicate. How much did you pay for it?? I'm running a few AN nutes on my run, but i won't touch these 2 items. Like $175 for a cell wall enhancer, and a beneficial microbe juice. 
Return em' and go pick up a little jar of Great White and General Hydroponics Rapid Start Root Enhancer. you won't regret it.


----------



## BeaverHuntr (May 23, 2011)

If you got the money then do as you please you wont be upset with Advanced Nutrient its a good line just expensive, if you like to pinch your pennies ( which a lot of growers do) then get something cheaper like GH.


----------



## CEAhaze (May 23, 2011)

In my hydro experience, I have tried Dutch Master, GH, but I had better success with AN. I am not saying AN is the best but it is very convenient for me because I have connects to get them for wholesale price. This is the reason I'm using the whole line. But honestly, I think you can get away with replacing some of their additives for something cheaper at the garden store. I also tried adding Rhino Skin & Senzism in veg and my plants looked better than ever. Again only sharing my experience and if your funds are limited, research the analysis they have on each additives and I'm pretty sure you can replace them with other cheaper brands.


----------



## max316420 (May 23, 2011)

Did you find that rhino skin dropped your ph to waaaay low levels? I'm thinking that it fucked my ph up in my promix and caused lockout..


----------



## Shanus (May 23, 2011)

Im not convinced these boosters do all that much. I am a current AN 3part user, and love the ease and versatility of it. BUT, I did try their BIG BUD and Voodoo Juice at one time. Lets just say I returned the products and bought more of the 3 parts. I like a clean/synthetic tank, so the 2 expensive boosters just pissed me off. Damn, how much crap you gotta dump in a tank? Fukn fighting sludge and all kinds of crap. Not to mention, voodoo is organic. Chlorinated tap water puts a damper on that shit anyhow. Ive never suffered ph problems, aside from ME adding to much down. I just set my 15 gallons at 5.4 and top it off each 3 days and add the tiniest bit of down (1/8 ounce). Sometimes when the ladies are booming and my tanks are older, the ph stays put. Once it drops, salt buildup, time to changeout. 

I do use "Bud Ignitor", and have done a side by side comparison. Now, I dont know what is in it. It says on the bottle, but whatever it is, I did notice a small ammount of evidence to back those claims. I may find the same thing cheaper, but since it does what they say, Ill line thier pockets on that. Besides, they DO stand behind the warranty. As for flower enhancers, I dont really use any. Having the base nutes at rockin high levels and then tapering before flower....what else you need to do? I keep overdrive around, but more as a flowering cycle extender. If a few gals are small and the room has a couple weeks cycle left, I use overdrive and it seems to work. I was using final phase, but after I had to chop crop in a blink, some of the ladies were into thier 500ppm flower nutes upon chop. Still yet, no chemical flavor. 

For now, Im thinking that keeping it simple and easily monitored is worth way more than a few bloom boosters. AN 3 part as a base, earth juice microblast (every 2 months for the manganese ect..) earth juice meta-k (for chanes from clone to hps, and the veg to flwr), and 'bud Ignitor' at flower change. After a few grows, it was nice to finally settle on just these few. I spend more time training and staring, than mixing and measuring now. Confidence, repetitiveness and simplicity for the win. 

Happy growing to ya!


----------



## Wetdog (May 24, 2011)

max316420 said:


> Did you find that rhino skin dropped your ph to waaaay low levels? I'm thinking that it fucked my ph up in my promix and caused lockout..


Better do some reading home instead of *thinking*, rhino skin is way alkaline, not acidic and does not lower pH. Its pH is something like 12+. Learn what's actually in stuff and what it does.

I use Dyna-Gro ProTekt, also derived from potassium silicate, 3% potash, 7.8% silicon and a whopping $35/gallon, shipped. A bit less expensive than rhino skin, but lacking the cute name, fancy label and huge price tag. Was that $175 price tag for rhino skin, quoted above, even remotely correct?!

Wet


----------



## hoagtech (May 24, 2011)

Yes it works. check out their 3,000 plants constantly growing and you would know what I mean. Its quite a site and they only use their own nutrient regimens.
I saw one of their ph perfect poster grows that had 55 gal root zones and the juiciest 8 ft colas ,about 8 per plant, and their were about 12 55 gal pots on rollers in one room. They also do research videos on the effectiveness of different led spectrums along with customizable nutrient regimens and actual tests to the performances of each product. 
they work great. it requires careful regimens and good testing equipment but it works great.


----------



## eDude (May 24, 2011)

What's not to work? It works and works pretty well for the right plant in the right set up done the right way.. just like everything else. Can't agree with their pricing but that's their deal and the people that use it. I tried it out. It worked but it was too 'busy' for me.. I'm kind of old school and like to fly by the seat of my pants. 

If I were you I would stick to the A B, the big bud, overdrive and maybe some carbo load. Get the hang of that before you get all fancy.


----------



## aeroman (Jun 1, 2011)

i say its totally worth it but thats for everyone to decide for themselfs

whats worth it to u is worth it and no one can say different becuz its personal preference
just try it for urself and dont listen to anyone that tells u what u shoudl think


----------



## iRevolution (Jun 1, 2011)

I like the AN 3part, which is coming out under the name Jungle Juice, and will become much cheaper soon at the stores that sell the stuff. I agree with other that say the regime is busy and many bottles at high prices. I have yet seen a product outperform the Bud Blood although Rambridge has a good blood meal product as well, i forget its name right now. Overdrive rocks and the amino acids in the Big bud is worth it. amino acids are known producers of sap in trees, thus more resin. So pic a base nutrient, and read up on the additives, and there ingredients, you think you might want to use before you buy them. Here's a link to what all the nutrients do. 
http://retirees.uwaterloo.ca/~jerry/orchids/nutri.html
Although remember that there are many beneficial products that the plant doesn't NEED. Like molasses or carbs, but do benefit in the growth of the plants, and many more to be discovered ... with time.


----------



## max316420 (Jun 1, 2011)

Wetdog said:


> Better do some reading home instead of *thinking*, rhino skin is way alkaline, not acidic and does not lower pH. Its pH is something like 12+. Learn what's actually in stuff and what it does.
> 
> I use Dyna-Gro ProTekt, also derived from potassium silicate, 3% potash, 7.8% silicon and a whopping $35/gallon, shipped. A bit less expensive than rhino skin, but lacking the cute name, fancy label and huge price tag. Was that $175 price tag for rhino skin, quoted above, even remotely correct?!
> 
> Wet



Rhino Skin is been designed to minimize pH changes since it is at a lower pH (9.1) than other commercially available liquid silicates (pH 11.4).


----------



## Wetdog (Jun 1, 2011)

max316420 said:


> Rhino Skin is been designed to minimize pH changes since it is at a lower pH (9.1) than other commercially available liquid silicates (pH 11.4).


LOL, Ok. But I wouldn't call a 9.1 pH, low. 11.4, is that what the others are? I never really knew, thought it was higher than that, but never really paid much attention, not with my soil mix.

Have you ever tried the ProTekt? Good stuff and cheap.

Wet


----------



## max316420 (Jun 1, 2011)

lol Actually I read that somewhere so I don't know how true it was.


----------



## MrGreen187 (Jun 2, 2011)

Go with Silica Blast instead of Rhino Skin, its the exact same thing for $13.


----------



## max316420 (Jun 3, 2011)

so ive been testing Advanced sensi bloom vs. FF line up and I know it's cause one is organic (well semi) and one is chemical but the advanced is blowing the foxfarm away in terms of buds filling out.. Can't comment on final product but I have to say I was gonna switch to the ff lineup and dump the advanced but I'm rethinking that now.


----------



## rollinronan (Jun 3, 2011)

sensi A/B is decent stuff, and yes all half strength at most, try final phase for the flush.... savage stuff! and dosent cost you an arm and a leg either


----------



## max316420 (Jun 3, 2011)

With the sensi bloom I hit them hard with 3 ts's part A, 3 ts's part B, 1/8 ts Big bud, 2 ts's Bud candy, 1/2 ts calmag per gallon and they love it.. Haven't burnt them yet but just gotta watch your ph.. I have found that when using AN in soil you should def supplement your soil with lime also


----------



## Bird Gymnastics (Jun 3, 2011)

max316420 said:


> so ive been testing Advanced sensi bloom vs. FF line up and I know it's cause one is organic (well semi) and one is chemical but the advanced is blowing the foxfarm away in terms of buds filling out.. Can't comment on final product but I have to say I was gonna switch to the ff lineup and dump the advanced but I'm rethinking that now.


I have the exact opposite of your experiment. What exact products are you using from FF? Seems like you are using alot of additives because my grow compared to other nutrients are almost identical if not better with the FULL FF line. Don''t know about you but I think semi organic is better then chemicals.


----------



## Alex Kelly (Jun 4, 2011)

IMO there are mutch better organic or, "semi organic" products out there than FF.


----------



## Bird Gymnastics (Jun 4, 2011)

Alex Kelly said:


> IMO there are mutch better organic or, "semi organic" products out there than FF.


Which would be? I would agree with you but for the price and the ingredients on big bloom are great.


----------



## cowboylogic (Jun 4, 2011)

A 5 dollar bag each of Epsomas Garden-Tone, Plant-Tone and Bio-Tone will grow right along side any AN products. AN products are only worth the money if you like funding Russian gangsters.......


----------



## max316420 (Jun 4, 2011)

Bird Gymnastics said:


> I have the exact opposite of your experiment. What exact products are you using from FF? Seems like you are using alot of additives because my grow compared to other nutrients are almost identical if not better with the FULL FF line. Don''t know about you but I think semi organic is better then chemicals.



Maybe I am going on the light side of feeding them, following FF's schedule but I know my ladies are heavy feeders.. Just seems like it's taking soooo much longer.. The only other thing I changed was trying to go just into 12/12 instead I usually do straight 48 hours of darkness to induce.. Wonder if that's why their slowed down? I have always since I started growing did the 2 days of darkness so I really never saw what happens when they don't get that dark period


----------



## cannabisguru (Jun 4, 2011)

wowweee said:


> I purchased Sensi Grow A n B, Rhino Skin, VooDoo Juice, B52, etc...
> 
> first time ever using the advanced nutrients set up. Is it worth the heavy expense during flowering to use all there products like Bud Factor, Big Bud, etc.. that cost over $100 a bottle!
> 
> Advanced advice would be greatly appreciated, thanks!



Can't say if its worth it or not bro..

but I'll tell ya a brand of nutrients that is worth trying and worth the money (not even that expensive either).

I just recently bought myself the complete 'General Organics' (aka General Hydroponics) nutrient lineup. Actually, I bought their 'GO BOX'. 
It came with everything I could dream of bro. Well, not everything.. but it came with a ton of shit.

For under $40 bucks.. I got all of the following nutrients/additives/supplements

1. Bio-Bud (Bloom Booster/Bud Booster)

2. CaMg+ (Calcium and Magnesium additive/supplement) *<-- good stuff too... my ladies love this stuff.*

3. Bio-Marine (Cold Processed Squid)

4. Bio-Weed (Cold Processed Seaweed)

5. Bio-Root (Root development booster) *<- that shit works like fucking magic! For the first time, I've got roots trying to come out of the bottom of the pots.*

6. Bio-Thrive 'GROW' (nutrient for veg cycle)

7. Bio-Thrive 'BLOOM' (Nutrient for bloom cycle/flowering cycle)

8. Diamond Black (Liquid Humic Acids) *<-- Aids in helping the plant/plants in micro-nutrient uptake.*


These nutrients are completely 100% organic.. which I'm beginning to absolutely love! I should have switched over to organics a long time ago. I can already not only see the difference with using organics.. but I can actually smell the difference. The buds on my PKB plant (almost 4 full weeks into flowering) smell so much better and more natural.. its almost impossible to explain the difference really.. but the difference is easy to see and smell... IMO.

So again, for under $40 bucks.. you can get all of those nutrients/additives/supplements that I just listed. Hell of a deal for the money if I may say so myself. 

peace..

PS. you should look into the 'General Organics' brand.. more specifically their 'GO BOX'. It's the best value for the money IMO.


----------



## Bird Gymnastics (Jun 4, 2011)

max316420 said:


> Maybe I am going on the light side of feeding them, following FF's schedule but I know my ladies are heavy feeders.. Just seems like it's taking soooo much longer.. The only other thing I changed was trying to go just into 12/12 instead I usually do straight 48 hours of darkness to induce.. Wonder if that's why their slowed down? I have always since I started growing did the 2 days of darkness so I really never saw what happens when they don't get that dark period


Yeah I could see that. What type of strains are you running? I have always noticed a huge growth spurt when I TOO put them in dark for 48 hours. The growth has seemed very slow as well but you have to remember that is because of the organics. It is basically growing at a MORE natural rate. You might not get the yield or growth of the other products but the final product of this FF line is pretty amazing compared to others.


----------



## Agent 47 (Jun 4, 2011)

If the question is, is it worth it, the answer is not by a fucking long shot. 

Will it work, possibly.

Are you overpaying for poorly put together nutrients, without a doubt.


----------



## max316420 (Jun 4, 2011)

Bird Gymnastics said:


> Yeah I could see that. What type of strains are you running? I have always noticed a huge growth spurt when I TOO put them in dark for 48 hours. The growth has seemed very slow as well but you have to remember that is because of the organics. It is basically growing at a MORE natural rate. You might not get the yield or growth of the other products but the final product of this FF line is pretty amazing compared to others.


Actually right now I'm doing Blueberry Jam (my oldest strain, growing it for like 5 years) Just got GH WW, LSD and popped one MK ULTRA but my main strain is the bbjam..


----------



## Beansly (Jun 4, 2011)

If you like Advanced Nutrients you'll _LOVE _House & Garden. It's like advanced without all the bullshit and if it was worth it. lol

EDIT: Voodoo Juice is worth the price.


----------



## Bird Gymnastics (Jun 4, 2011)

Beansly said:


> If you like Advanced Nutrients you'll _LOVE _House & Garden. It's like advanced without all the bullshit and if it was worth it. lol
> 
> EDIT: Voodoo Juice is worth the price.


I concur with beansly. House and Garden is where it truly is at! lol


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 4, 2011)

Beansly said:


> If you like Advanced Nutrients you'll _LOVE _House & Garden. It's like advanced without all the bullshit and if it was worth it. lol
> 
> EDIT: Voodoo Juice is worth the price.



**voodoo juice is the main AN nute i cant live w/o , i agree w/ beansly


----------



## homebrewer (Jun 5, 2011)

wowweee said:


> I purchased Sensi Grow A n B, Rhino Skin, VooDoo Juice, B52, etc...
> 
> first time ever using the advanced nutrients set up. Is it worth the heavy expense during flowering to use all there products like Bud Factor, Big Bud, etc.. that cost over $100 a bottle!
> 
> Advanced advice would be greatly appreciated, thanks!


 AN is over-hyped fertilizer and there is nothing new about mineral salts in a bottle. I'm currently testing Advanced Nutrient's top-of-the-line base nutrient; Connoisseur and by day 14 of flower, I could already see that DynaGro was out performing. Don't believe me? The test is in my sig.


----------



## Clown Baby (Jun 5, 2011)

You need to buy more magic juice.

feed the beast.


----------



## max316420 (Jun 6, 2011)

Bird Gymnastics said:


> I concur with beansly. House and Garden is where it truly is at! lol



Damn I guess EVERYONE loves House and garden... I have heard nothing but GREAT things about it and I can't wait til my hydro store starts carrying it


----------



## homebrewer (Jun 6, 2011)

max316420 said:


> Damn I guess EVERYONE loves House and garden... I have heard nothing but GREAT things about it and I can't wait til my hydro store starts carrying it


 H&G offers some pretty lack-luster NPK ratios which will translate into smaller yields. Your standard 3 part formula should easily out-perform.


----------



## max316420 (Jun 6, 2011)

really?? Man people have been raving about this stuff... I in no way am hyping up advanced but I have tried many foods and have never seen the yields and speed of onset of flowering that I get from advanced.. Not saying you need all the additives but It does work well. I know that an is a chemical and ff is semi organic but damn the advanced is CRUSHING the FF.


----------



## homebrewer (Jun 6, 2011)

max316420 said:


> really?? Man people have been raving about this stuff... I in no way am hyping up advanced but I have tried many foods and have never seen the yields and speed of onset of flowering that I get from advanced.. Not saying you need all the additives but It does work well. I know that an is a chemical and ff is semi organic but damn the advanced is CRUSHING the FF.


 I'm testing AN right now and it's keeping my plants nice and healthy. However, I can already tell their 1-1-2 NPK ratio is not promoting flower development like other mineral-based fertilizers who offer NPK ratios closer to a 1-3-2.


----------



## Bird Gymnastics (Jun 6, 2011)

homebrewer said:


> H&G offers some pretty lack-luster NPK ratios which will translate into smaller yields. Your standard 3 part formula should easily out-perform.


Smaller yields but amazing end product.


----------



## max316420 (Jun 6, 2011)

homebrewer said:


> I'm testing AN right now and it's keeping my plants nice and healthy. However, I can already tell their 1-1-2 NPK ratio is not promoting flower development like other mineral-based fertilizers who offer NPK ratios closer to a 1-3-2.




What advanced are you using? I use sensi bloom A and B, Big bud, bud candy, and some calmag for piece of mind


----------



## homebrewer (Jun 6, 2011)

max316420 said:


> What advanced are you using? I use sensi bloom A and B, Big bud, bud candy, and some calmag for piece of mind


 Connoisseur and a bloom booster. I'm also adding protekt because it's an excellent silica additive.


----------



## max316420 (Jun 6, 2011)

Sweet I wanted to try the con, I guess one part of it is alcohol based so it actually force feeds the plant.. Haven't done alot of reading on it yet but was thinking about giving it a try when I quit being cheap and buy some


----------



## max316420 (Jun 14, 2011)

Does anyone know if adding epsom salt to sensi bloom will have any adverse reactions? Like locking anything else out?


----------



## hugetom80s (Jun 14, 2011)

NPK ratios high in Phosphorus are throwbacks to dirt farming. In the ground you need the high P because it washes out of the rootzone with every rain. In hydroponics you're just giving the plants way too much Phosphorus.

I know Homebrewer will call it BS because he hates all things Advanced Nutrients, but here's a link to a video about it:

http://www.growersunderground.com/blog/hydroponics-articles/the-great-phosphorus-myth-exposed

It's AN's website to take it for what it's worth, but the science is sound.


----------



## homebrewer (Jun 14, 2011)

hugetom80s said:


> NPK ratios high in Phosphorus are throwbacks to dirt farming. In the ground you need the high P because it washes out of the rootzone with every rain. In hydroponics you're just giving the plants way too much Phosphorus.
> 
> I know Homebrewer will call it BS because he hates all things Advanced Nutrients, but here's a link to a video about it:
> 
> ...


 AN's view that growers over feed phosphorus is probably true but their formulations of overloading K results in smaller yields. There is a balance to be had and AN is missing the mark.


----------



## CEAhaze (Jun 15, 2011)

max316420 said:


> Sweet I wanted to try the con, I guess one part of it is alcohol based so it actually force feeds the plant.. Haven't done alot of reading on it yet but was thinking about giving it a try when I quit being cheap and buy some


Save your money max and stay with sensi bloom. I've tried both and compared side by side and theres really not much difference.


----------



## max316420 (Jun 15, 2011)

hugetom80s said:


> NPK ratios high in Phosphorus are throwbacks to dirt farming. In the ground you need the high P because it washes out of the rootzone with every rain. In hydroponics you're just giving the plants way too much Phosphorus.
> 
> I know Homebrewer will call it BS because he hates all things Advanced Nutrients, but here's a link to a video about it:
> 
> ...



How true do you think that video is? If it is which i believe then it will change ALOT of stuff.


----------



## hugetom80s (Jun 21, 2011)

CEAhaze said:


> Save your money max and stay with sensi bloom. I've tried both and compared side by side and theres really not much difference.


Conni can be tricky to dial in. At least for me there is a definite improvement with Connoisseur but Sensi is a lot easier to use.



max316420 said:


> How true do you think that video is? If it is which i believe then it will change ALOT of stuff.


I think it's dead on but obviously not everyone does. Everyone I know with an education in horticulture or related disciplines agrees that you need a significantly different ratio in hydroponics compared to soil, and that the vast majority of hydroponic nutrients are formulated using the soil ratios.

If I thought I could make a better formula myself I would, and I would probably sell it to my friends and build it into a business just like the guys that started Advanced Nutrients did years ago.


----------



## Shadydude (Jun 21, 2011)

Advanced Floriculture Ooze & Final Bloom is like Krack on Steroids.

[video=youtube;qkyjtg27FD4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qkyjtg27FD4&feature=channel_video_title[/video]


----------



## homebrewer (Jun 22, 2011)

Shadydude said:


> Advanced Floriculture Ooze & Final Bloom is like Krack on Steroids.
> 
> [video=youtube;qkyjtg27FD4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qkyjtg27FD4&feature=channel_video_title[/video]


 I can't believe that dude spent that much money on that garbage . Thanks for posting that video as it's a perfect example of how a fool and his money are soon parted. I'm also not sure why he's showing off that totally average plant .


----------



## Vindicated (Jun 22, 2011)

Ahahahahaaaaaa. That's funny as hell man. "Triple yo yield" hahaha.


----------



## hugetom80s (Jul 22, 2011)

What's with the voice? Is it supposed to be sexy or make me sleepy?

The plant isn't bad for a PC case grow, but it's not making me want to try the yellow bottles (which I've done already and was not impressed with).


----------

